# What does Sandy poop indicate?



## elyice (Apr 7, 2003)

Is is a food allergy that causes my 3yr old to have sandy poop?After she goes, I have to scrap it off and give her a bath.
What do you think it is from?


----------



## pie (Apr 7, 2006)

could your child be eating sand?


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

*snort*
i was going to ask that. my dd eats crayons and sand, and it makes her poop gritty and hard to get off


----------



## ma2maya (Jun 12, 2003)

Now, is it "sandy" or kinda "flakey sandy". When I worked in daycare there was a young biy(2ish) who regularily had flaky gritty poops. Really hard to clean! Anyways...it turned out that he generally ate a lot of oat cereals in the a.m..

If eating sand isn't the culprit, it might be something in here diet. Not an allergy perse, just the way a particular food gets processed in larger quantities.

Good Luck!


----------



## fourgrtkidos (Jan 6, 2004)

nuts look like sand in my kid's poop.


----------



## dipmama (Jun 15, 2002)

In both of my kids, pears and blueberries both cause fine, sandy poop (purple-y blue sand in the case of blueberries, LOL).


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

ah,i forgot about cheerio poop-when my dd eats alot of cheerio type cereal, she gets gritty poops.


----------



## Shulammite (Apr 15, 2002)

I was going to say Cheerios, but you beat me to it.


----------



## jengi33 (Jan 7, 2002)

yep, the cereals do it to my kids, cream of wheat especially.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Moving this to the Childhood Years...


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

dd has these all the time. anything with lots of grains give her these.


----------

